# Hardware > e-commerce sites >  Πακέτο 20 Orinoco Silver WiFi pcmcia cards στο Ebay

## jabarlee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2071889753

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε...

----------


## dti

Την προηγούμενη φορά αν θυμάμαι καλά η τιμή του πακέτου είχε διαμορφωθεί κάτι παραπάνω από 700 δολάρια. Αν ενδιαφερθούν περίπου 10 άτομα, μπορούμε να τις χτυπήσουμε μέχρι $ 600 περίπου.
Πάντως, επιπλέον να υπολογίσουμε τα έξοδα μεταφοράς $35 και τον πολιτειακό φόρο 7% που ισχύει στη Florida, καθώς η εταιρεία που κάνει τη συγκεκριμένη δημοπρασία δυστυχώς εδρεύει σε πόλη αυτής της πολιτείας, όπου είναι και η θυρίδα μας  :: 

Η τελική τιμή ανά κάρτα, *ΑΝ* πλειοδοτήσουμε θα είναι περίπου 45 ευρώ.
Ποιοί ενδιαφέρονται;

----------


## jabarlee

Εγώ 3.

----------


## JPG

Alles 7 gia to Larissa Wireless  ::

----------


## MAuVE

Μία γιά μένα αν δεν κλείσατε ή μειώσουν ποσότητες οι δύο πρώτοι.
Ευχαριστώ
Νικος

----------


## jabarlee

> Μία γιά μένα αν δεν κλείσατε ή μειώσουν ποσότητες οι δύο πρώτοι.
> Ευχαριστώ
> Νικος


είναι 20 οι κάρτες, οπότε...  ::

----------


## dti

Δυστυχώς, για μία ακόμη φορά ατυχήσαμε για τις είκοσι silver Orinoco  :: 
Στα 10 δευτερόλεπτα πριν το τέλος, είμασταν πλειοδότες με $580. 
Δείτε τί έγινε μετά:

ly2big..................$715.00.............Nov-21-02 13:49:56 PST 
vintageguitares....$707.77.............Nov-21-02 13:49:59 PST 
dti21...................$616.01.............Nov-21-02 13:48:29 PST 
d_wilkerson.........$570.00.............Nov-21-02 13:44:39 PST

----------


## drf

> Δυστυχώς, για μία ακόμη φορά ατυχήσαμε για τις είκοσι silver Orinoco 
> Στα 10 δευτερόλεπτα πριν το τέλος, είμασταν πλειοδότες με $580. 
> Δείτε τί έγινε μετά:
> 
> ly2big $715.00 Nov-21-02 13:49:56 PST 
> vintageguitares $707.77 Nov-21-02 13:49:59 PST 
> dti21 $616.01 Nov-21-02 13:48:29 PST 
> d_wilkerson $570.00 Nov-21-02 13:44:39 PST


.....ΣΦΑΓΗ!!!!  ::   ::

----------


## fidakis

Em, 13:40 PST pou elhge, ola ta Amerikanakia htan sta computer tous...
As elhge 13:40 dikh mas ora kai ta legame  ::

----------


## dti

> Em, 13:40 PST pou elhge, ola ta Amerikanakia htan sta computer tous...
> As elhge 13:40 dikh mas ora kai ta legame


Σχεδόν πάντα οι δημοπρασίες τους λήγουν σε εργάσιμες ώρες για τους Αμερικανούς, για ευνόητους λόγους. 
Κανά-δυό καλές ευκαιρίες που είχα χτυπήσει, έληγαν πολύ αργά οπότε και δεν υπήρχαν πολλοί υποψήφιοι αγοραστές και η τιμή παρέμεινε προκλητικά χαμηλή.

----------


## jabarlee

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vi ... 2078678395

Ξανάνοιξε μια δημοπρασία από τον ίδιο, κλείνει σε τρεις μέρες...ξανά-μανά, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται ας το πει μπας και καταφέρουμε τίποτα...
Εγώ είμαι μέσα για 3 πάντως  ::

----------


## proxenos

Αν πρόκειται για την ίδια τελική τιμη (45-50), θέλω κι εγω μία. 
Να επικοινωνήσουμε για την πληρωμή!

Νίκος

----------


## dti

Πείτε μου όμως μέχρι πού να χτυπήσουμε. Με δεδομένο οτι η τιμή σε παρόμοιες δημοπρασίες διαμορφώνεται πάνω από $36/κάρτα συν οτι υπάρχει ο πολιτειακός φόρος της Florida (7%) που επιβαρύνει κόστος καρτών και ταχυδρομικά, η τελική τιμή αναμένεται να διαμορφωθεί σε 55 ευρώ τουλάχιστον (αν η δημοπρασία κλείσει στα $720).

----------


## Tbl

emeis apto larissawireless eimaste mesa, gia tis 7 pou eixame pei,
isws na einai kai mia dyo parapanw, alla oi 7 einai sigoures.

twra oso gia th timh kai sta 55 na ftasei de nomizw na yparxei problima.

----------


## jabarlee

Δεδομένου ότι κάτω από τα 60€ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρούμε κάτι άλλο, εγώ νομίζω ότι προσφορά μέχρι τα 750$ είναι δυνατή.
Απλά το λέω προς όλους τους ενδιαφερόμενους, μια και το ποσό είναι σημαντικό, αν τελικά τις κλείσουμε να εξοφλήσουμε τον Δαμιανό όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα...

----------


## xaotikos

xmmm na rwtisw twra egw....h karta einai pcmcia etsi? O antaptoras pcmcia-->pci poso kanei peripou?

----------


## dti

ok θα χτυπήσω μέχρι τα $750 περίπου. Να προσθέσω οτι όλοι όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για να αποκτήσουν τις υπόλοιπες κάρτες ας εκδηλώσουν το ενδιαφέρον τους. Εφόσον κερδίσουμε τη δημοπρασία, πρέπει εντός 3 εργασίμων ημερών να μου έχετε καταβάλει το κόστος της παραγγελίας σας.

----------


## proxenos

I'm out...

Δεν τη θέλω πια εκεινη την καρτα  ::  ...

----------


## dti

> xmmm na rwtisw twra egw....h karta einai pcmcia etsi? O antaptoras pcmcia-->pci poso kanei peripou?


$64.99 από το fab-corp.com το adapter της Orinoco, περίπου €85-90 τελικό κόστος για Ελλάδα.
Ενδεχομένως όμως να βρούμε και πολύ φθηνότερους adaptors στην Ελλάδα, λογικά δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα συμβατότητας.

----------


## MAuVE

Συγχαρητήρια Δαμιανέ,

Περισσεύει μία από τις είκοσι γιά μένα ;
Να σου στείλω 60 ευρώ ;

Νίκος (AW1AA)

----------


## dti

Εχουμε και λέμε:
Jabarlee 3
Λάρισα 7
MAuVE 1
ggeorgan 2 

Περισσεύουν 7 εκτός κι αν ξέχασα κανέναν...

Τέλος, να πω οτι τα χρήματα (€ 60/κάρτα) θα πρέπει να μου τα δώσετε/καταθέσετε το συντομότερο δυνατό προκειμένου να μπορέσω να πληρώσω το πολύ μέχρι την επόμενη Πέμπτη.

----------


## proxenos

Τελικά η τιμή διαμορφώθηκε στα 60€, δηλαδή τις χτυπήσαμε; 
Πόσες περισσεύουν και μέχρι πότε πρέπει να πληρώσουμε; 
Είδα δυο Orinoco Gold σήμερα να δουλεύουν και το σκέφτομαι...
Α, και κάτι ακόμα... Η διαφορά της Gold από τη Silver είναι μονο το WEP(128 bit);

----------


## dti

Υπάρχουν 7 ακόμη, αλλά αρκετοί ενδιαφερόμενοι...
Τα χρήματα πρέπει να κατατεθούν μέχρι την Τετάρτη.
Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι στείλε μου pm για να σου δώσω το λογαριασμό μου.

----------


## dti

> Τελικά η τιμή διαμορφώθηκε στα 60€, δηλαδή τις χτυπήσαμε;


Ναι τις χτυπήσαμε και τις πήραμε προς $750. Επιπλέον μας στοιχίζει $35 για παράδοση μέσα στην Αμερική συν ο πολιτειακός φόρος $55 περίπου.

(Παρόμοιο μήνυμα είχα γράψει και πιο πάνω αλλά κάπου ...εξαφανίστηκε!).

----------

